# My first refined button



## JRH (Nov 30, 2009)

I wanted to post a picture of my first 3.1gram button. It was refined from scrap boards from old fire alarm control panels. I used the AP process followed by HCL/Clorox. I recovered this first button from the board fingers and have a batch of about two pounds of pins that I removed from the boards soaking in solution now. Thanks to all for the great information that you post on here. This site has been a tremendous help.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Nov 30, 2009)

JRH, thats a very nice first button 8). Don't get tempted to sell it, it will have more value as a momento of all the teachings on this fine Forum. 

Next , a larger button :!: 

P.S. And don't let the wife get ahold of it :mrgreen: .

Great job, Gorfman


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 30, 2009)

gorfman6154 said:


> JRH, thats a very nice first button 8). Don't get tempted to sell it, it will have more value as a momento of all the teachings on this fine Forum.
> 
> Next , a larger button :!:
> 
> ...



I agree. 
The button looks sweet.
Mine is alot smaller, But I do have one. I wish mine was that large!
Excellent work!

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------



## nickvc (Dec 1, 2009)

I still have my first bar that i refined 15 years ago, without full knowledge of what i was doing, from memory it weighs 34 grammes but is only about 98.5% pure, keep thinking i must refine it properly but cant get myself to do it,its a momento that still gives me a warm feeling every time i touch it.Keep your button and if your married get it put into a pendant for your wife,this makes your refining hobby much more acceptable 8)


----------



## Richard36 (Dec 1, 2009)

nickvc said:


> I still have my first bar that i refined 15 years ago, without full knowledge of what i was doing, from memory it weighs 34 grammes but is only about 98.5% pure, keep thinking i must refine it properly but cant get myself to do it,its a momento that still gives me a warm feeling every time i touch it.Keep your button and if your married get it put into a pendant for your wife,this makes your refining hobby much more acceptable 8)




Hello Nickvc,

I agree with with you about the memento. My first button is more of a bead, than a button, as it is only a 1/4 of a gram, but I value it enough to keep it in a vial on my shelf with my assay supplies close to my ore collection.

Stepping further back, I have a 1/2 oz lead button on my ore shelf that I reduced from a chunck of Galena I have had since I was 10 yrs old. I Used a propane torch to reduce it. I was young, did not know the risks involved. 
I still have that button on my shelf with that chunck of Galena. As a matter of fact, the photo of Galena that I posted on my thread "The Rock Man", is the exact same chunck that button was reduced from.

Good memories, and there in lies the value of your bar, JRH's button, and my two buttons as well. 
They are all valued end products of much study, trial and error.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a."The Rock Man".


----------

